

How Seattle Startup Raveable Is Reinventing Hotel and Travel Sites - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/09/01/led-by-ex-microsofties-raveable-makes-sense-of-user-reviews-gives-hotel-ratings-at-a-glance/

======
DanielStraight
Forget the article, just check out the site. I am definitely using this next
time I need a hotel.

